# New case needed?



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

So, a few weeks ago I build my very own first computer, with parts suggested by TSF members and friends.

Now I encountered a small problem, the case that was suggested on here, the NZXT S340 is a bit too small for the CPU Cooler, the Noctua NH U14S.

This leads to the left sidepanel being a bit bend, not a big problem though.

Now the next problem I encountered is the fact that the GPU I bought, the ASUS Vega 56 OC Edition, blows it hot air out on the left side, against the glass panel, meaning it has a hard time cooling itself. The fact that it's also quite close too the CPU means that the CPU is being heated by the GPU too, as seen in the picture. Currently the videocard reaches temperatures around 80-85 degrees Celsius during gaming sessions. Now I've read and heard that these are normal temperatures for the Vega 56 OC edition, but still I would like to lower these temperatures a little bit.

I'm going to add two more case fans (see: other picture), one on lower part on the front and one on top in the case, but I doubt this will fix the heating problem of my videocard.

I was wondering if I should upgrade to a bit tower? Are there any cases around with an open side panel so the GPU gets a better chance at cooling itself, or should I just look into a bigger case so that the GPU has a bit more space to cool itself?

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The case isn't the reason that the GPU sits close to the CPU cooler, that is how the PCIe slot is positioned on the motherboard.

What I would recommend is that you install two Noctua fans in the front of the case, which will help with throwing air across the GPU. Then move that one fan in the front as an exhaust at the top of the case.

The CPU cooler is physically touching the glass of the case?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

That case has a CPU cooler clearance of 161mm while the cooler has a height of 165mm.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The case isn't the reason that the GPU sits close to the CPU cooler, that is how the PCIe slot is positioned on the motherboard.
> 
> What I would recommend is that you install two Noctua fans in the front of the case, which will help with throwing air across the GPU. Then move that one fan in the front as an exhaust at the top of the case.
> 
> The CPU cooler is physically touching the glass of the case?


I was well aware of the fact that the distance between the GPU and CPU is defined by the motherboard. I meant to say, getting a bigger case, so that there is more space underneath and on the side of the GPU to blow off to or get some air from.

And yes, the CPU cooler, those pointy bits on top of it, are touching the glass/plastic see through cover of the case


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could see about getting a new case then if that is happening. However, I would first try the front fan to see if it can make an improvement.


----------

